# Well, I did it



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And I blame all those new chick pics. 

Not really, Chicklett was broody yet again, so I picked her up some future egg layers to raise. She's doing a great job and she's happy. 

When she's done in about six months, they will go to new homes.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Go to new homes my butt! I told you it was only a matter of time!!

So spill the beans, what you get, what you get!?!?


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I set these yesterday.... And I'm totally going to find them new homes *eye roll*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is that anything like you telling me you were done with getting new birds? And then some how you were talking about the new birds you got?

Heck if I know. They're either Red Stars or Red Sex links. 

I've already put out the word that they need new homes in the next few weeks. So, yes, I am serious. I'm done raising chickens.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

I did it , too. TS had a clearance sale , $1 apiece so I bought 12 chicks LOL. 6 ISA Browns and 6 silkies.. I am going to set up my incubator as well, collecting eggs from my hens. Mostly Wyandotte eggs, but don't know what Dad might be. After all, I only have about 30 hens ...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

WC, if you're telling us this to tempt me in to keeping these new chicks, its not going to work.

You and Fiere should get along just fine. She can't stop acquiring new birds and its beginning to sound like you might fit in to that same slot. Although she does rehome what doesn't work for her. 

Truthfully, I got out due to health issues or I'd be right there along the two of you. I had about 100 Silkies when I sold out.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

chicken math... its undeniable.. its self regulating in my world... for now.. I can add new birds and new genes all the time.. the lovely ***** seems to keep my numbers in the decent range... Once I get my own land to pasture... I will be joining your ranks... I suspect my chicken math to quickley add up into the hundreds


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

My new incubator will arrive the second week of May. Because the 9 dozen I just set need friends, after all.
Not to be confused with the 3 dozen I have on order for May 1st and the 30 meat birds I just ordered today. Nor the dozen cochins coming mid-may. Or the 2 dozen chicks and dozen quail eggs coming in June. 
Problem? I don't have a problem. Whatever do you mean?

And yes, if it doesn't work for me it goes! I have a list of folks wanting birds so it's just a matter of growin' em out, picking my keepers, and selling the access hens/culling the access roosters. I will not over winter more than 60 birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Considering your winters, that's plenty. They keep each other warm without you getting frostbite taking care of all of them.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Tell me about it, I still have 2-3' of snow in some places. 

60 is more than plenty. It allows me to keep enough breeders to work with my lines and keep enough hens to have a few cartons of eggs at the end of the week. I have 30 birds (chickens, ducks, turkeys) right now and it's a good number, although it's not a great number from a breeder standpoint. It's a slow go building up a good breeding flock, as you know all too well. Starting with the best when you have a limited budget means you get one really nice rooster and a whole whack of borderline pet quality hens - then hatch as many as you can and cull ruthlessly. 
Out of the 3 dozen-ish Australorp eggs I have in the 'bator right now I hope to get 6 mediocre hens. I have made connections with a stellar breeder who will be selling his cull pullets in the fall so I'm hoping to sink my claws into them. Love my 'Lorps


----------

